# What should I do?



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I found this fork cut and laying on an island in the middle of river. It is oak -and already dried out- but look at the size of this thing. I'm thinking cut it down flat with an axe as in another post and make an R-10 out of it. Ideas?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That's probably big enough you could split it length wise and make two frames from it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thickness planer ... band saw ... lotta work, but probably well worth the trouble.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Well. Charles I don't have any of those. I have a plain pull saw, coping saw, and some assorted rasps and files. And of course a hatchet and knives. How would you approach it if you had only these hand tools?

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Once you've cut off the excess on the fork ends and handle, with a marker draw the shape of frame you'd like on there. Then you'll spend a lot of time and energy into shaping it with rasp, files then sandpaper. It's possible to do with what you have but it will be a lot of work. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ok thanks everyone I will start tomorrow by removing the bark and flattening the sides.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Good find. I recently found and hopefully the same size


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I must urge caution Gabe. Go slow. I lost 34.6% of my desire for natty making over a wench like that. Sure, they seem game at first, full of strength, energy, optimism, and potential. But then, as you peel back the surface layers, imperfections are revealed, leading to excuses, resentment, and heartache...

When my Perk 9 arrives I'll be using trees for shade, nothing more...


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Will do actually about to start. Thanks corndawg

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

gabeb said:


> Will do actually about to start. Thanks corndawg
> 
> Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


So how did it turn out?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

rockslinger said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > Will do actually about to start. Thanks corndawg
> ...


Fairly good, up until the fork cracked when testing it


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

gabeb said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > gabeb said:
> ...


any pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

rockslinger said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > rockslinger said:
> ...


I'll get one tomorrow


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

gabeb said:


> Will do actually about to start. Thanks corndawg
> 
> Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


So how did it turn out?[/quote]Fairly good, up until the fork cracked when testing it[/quote]any pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]I'll get one tomorrow. Cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oak is really hard, but deteriates quickly once it's on the ground. Good luck


----------

